# Whats up with Walmart?



## Italiano67

Does anyone know what is going on with Walmarts and their snow/maintenace contracts? We were told even though the manager was very happy he has been instructed by Corp. that none of the Walmarts are to be signing contracts yet. Supposedly big changes coming. I suppose USM or simiiar concocted a story for them about lower prices etc. Anyone have a clue?


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN

I talked to are local Walmart and he told me that Corp. is going to be making all the calls on the main. contracts, and the stores are going to have little say!! He said there not going with just one company anymore, they could have: 1 for mowing, 1 for plowing, 1 for sweeping, and so on!!


----------



## Camden

I was told the exact same thing. I don't have any details though. I would imagine you're on the right track by thinking one of the major property maintenance companies has gotten ahold of them.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

They can't get a much cheaper deal here than they do now.


----------



## cet

Brant'sLawnCare;787792 said:


> They can't get a much cheaper deal here than they do now.


There's always some fool that thinks he can do it for less. That's how a $50,000 job goes to $40,000 in a few years.


----------



## mullis56

Not happening here at the stores.


----------



## stroker79

Around here they are going to one company for year round service. It's not through a maintenance company though. I know my dad has some year round maintenance bids pending at a couple walmarts around here


----------



## mullis56

Same here one company....landscaping/sweeping/snow & ice management


----------



## Camden

For those of you who are saying that nothing has changed at your locations, it's possible that Walmart's corporate office has been calling the shots all along.

Our local store was making in-house decisions and that's going to change.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just received an RFP from a company that we already work for for WalMarts.

Haven't checked it out yet.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

cet;787812 said:


> There's always some fool that thinks he can do it for less. That's how a $50,000 job goes to $40,000 in a few years.


That's true, but this guy already charges nearly half of what I charge per hour.


----------



## Italiano67

Ther must be some other guys on here that maintain Wally World. Let us know if you have any news. It doesnt have to be any where near me. Just want to learn what is going on.


----------



## zackman

I just was contacted to bid on a walmart... I would love the chance to get in on something like this, but wonder on bidding?? I have done shopping centers for over 11 years but nothing this big..
Any help on pricing would be so helpful. I was just reading over the contract and bidding proposal last night that they sent me, boy there was a lot of info to read..I have read that some people say to walk away from a walmart but don't know why??? They want per storm price and per season price??? If someone can help with just an average cost and then I will go from there. I don't want to charge to low or to high...


----------



## Metro Lawn

Ww just rec'd a bit packet for about 50 locations of Walmart and Sam's Club stores. It is a complete joke. I won't even bother bidding on any of them with the scope that they are asking for.


----------



## Camden

Metro Lawn;789173 said:


> Ww just rec'd a bit packet for about 50 locations of Walmart and Sam's Club stores. It is a complete joke. I won't even bother bidding on any of them with the scope that they are asking for.


50 locations? As in, you have you do all 50 in order to be awarded the contract?


----------



## ColumbiaLand

Got an RFP from them as well, it gives you the opportunity that to bid on all or just one service, seems odd you would think that they would want to deal with just one company.


----------



## zurfsturfcare

when are your bids due? i am suppose to be getting a packet but havent received one yet???


----------



## ColumbiaLand

the 25th i think


----------



## zurfsturfcare

ColumbiaLand;789230 said:


> the 25th i think


of what month?


----------



## JRSlawn

Is the bid pack from a management company or from Walmart directly?


----------



## cretebaby

zurfsturfcare;789237 said:


> of what month?


This one LOL


----------



## zurfsturfcare

cretebaby;789239 said:


> This one LOL


lol, i figured it was last month.

I spoke with my Wal-Mart manager earlier this week and she told me the home office is going to sit down and look at everyone's bids and assume it will snow as much as it did last year and figure out who would be the cheapest. The cheapest ppl around here donate their time, i'm surprised they don't require you to be bonded.


----------



## Italiano67

What is wrong with doing it T&M like the way it was here? Basically what they want is for you to want it so bad you take all the risk and they have a guaranteed price. They can stick it. Also can you imagine all the troubles this is going to cause all over with basically all new contractors( cheap ones) that dont have a clue of the costs etc? This should be fun to watch.


----------



## Peterbilt

Why is it that Walmart is like the holy grail to all of you guys? Aren't there any other accounts in your area?

J.


----------



## Italiano67

Of course. It is just that we busted our butt last year with record snow and if I say so myself did a great job at a Wally World. Now corp. throws out all the past service quality and working relationships out the window. Plus all we ever heard about was how much great service meant to the stores profitabilty and liability. Now the whole apple cart is upset and it is all about the lowest company. What about these same issues they stressed before, do they no longer matter?


----------



## gkm

it just may take a season for them relearn great service comes at a cost. The cheepest guy maybe I find himself over his head during first major event


----------



## ColumbiaLand

we can only hope so


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It would appear that Wally World is shopping property management companies to see what kind of a deal they can get. 

Maybe SMG or Symbiot can get in on the ground floor.


----------



## Dissociative

i bought a few snow blowers and with them and my truck i will underbid the walmart by my house and take all your money!!..

BBWWAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Burkartsplow

i got mine from usm and from springwise formerly genesis for plwoing, sweeping and landscaping.


----------



## snowman5313

Who is SMG??


----------



## zackman

They emailed 2 times yesterday to summit the bid, but still trying to come up with a good price. We definitely don't want to be to low!!! I was thinking on one walmart because it is pretty big of putting a bid per Storm of $ 7,000 it's a big walmart. What do you think??? ( to high to low????) I have had my share of shopping centers over the past 11 years but this one is bigger then I am use to doing.. Any help on this topic would be great. I guess today is the last day to summit the bidding... They do not give alot of time!!
I only got this packet last week and trying to get to all walmart that we where thinking of bidding on took a few days....


----------



## Italiano67

I think the rush to get the bid in was part of the plan. Get guys salivating at doing multiple stores and give them a narrow window to bid increases the chances of some low bids to get the work. They didnt seem in a hurry to let us know what the deal was but now it is imperative to have the bids in before the end of July? Sounds like an orchestrated screw job to me.


----------



## lbfmd

what i heard its going national or regional who the heck knows. From what I heard from a freind at corporate Wally World, USM/Dentco, Lipinski, and a few others are looking at wallys world for grounds, snow and sweeping all as one. This one ought to be good, makes me want to go back and plow resdiential, lol.


----------



## Ne1

Year after year I read posts on this site about Walmart pricing, who's plowing them etc... I can't for the life of me figure out why everyone is so concerned about plowing Walmart's. In my area they go to low bid, they change companies every year and there is no loyalty for doing good work. Why not spend your time going after accounts that pay better and might possibly retain you for more than a season. Stop helping national companies make money why you do all the work. Just my opinion.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

cet;787812 said:


> There's always some fool that thinks he can do it for less. That's how a $50,000 job goes to $40,000 in a *few years*.


Ive seen one of my 100K job go for 60K, then again for 55K to the same guy in his second year. Doesnt make sense sometimes.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Ne1;790364 said:


> I can't for the life of me figure out why everyone is so concerned about plowing Walmart's. In my area they go to low bid, they change companies every year and there is no loyalty for doing good work.


You forgot to mention the liability exposure. I refer the shopping centers to JD Dave now.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;790370 said:


> You forgot to mention the liability exposure. I refer the shopping centers to JD Dave now.


Thanks John. Your right right about guys wanting to work for nothing though.:angry: I'd rather take my winters off then work for nothing.


----------



## BigDave12768

I use to plow a Walmart as a Sub. I could pretty much hold down the lot with one other truck. BUT this was before they found out a new invention called a carriage caddy. They put so many of those damm things in they made it impossible to keep up with the lot. I think if you want to bid a walmart I would require the power to move the carriage caddy's to a back corner of the lot out of the way. I am not saying move all of them. but the ones they added to the back of the parking lot that are just making your job 5x harder. Plus require them to have a person that actually brings the carriages in during a storm. If they want to trim the price down make sure your work load is less.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;790377 said:


> Thanks John. Your right right about guys wanting to work for nothing though.:angry: I'd rather take my winters off then work for nothing.


Funny you say that-its exactly how i feel about the summers.


----------



## Longae29

JohnnyRoyale;790499 said:


> Funny you say that-its exactly how i feel about the summers.


The only reason to work in the summer is to try and hold on to the jobs come winter. I hate summer, bid bid bid, read unrealistic specs, lose the job, go and check up on it, and nothings being done the way it was supposed to be. ugh, summer sucks.


----------



## RGATES

I have been plowing numerous Sams and Walmarts for 10 years. A home office Walmart rep. stated to me today that they are going with a national company for snow removal. They would not say who it was. At the store level my contacts had no idea what was going on. I believe you are going to see one big player with all the Walmarts in a certain region. You all know the rest of the game that follows, that player will then begin the search for subs.


----------



## bowhunter74

That big player will be Springwise.


----------



## Italiano67

I do believe you will be correct.


----------



## bowhunter74

Go pack go!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

bowhunter74;791397 said:


> That big player will be Springwise.


Never heard of them before.


----------



## bowhunter74

They have changed their name from Gensis I beleave.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

bowhunter74;791608 said:


> They have changed their name from Gensis I beleave.


Ahhh, when all else fails (because one has a bad rep) change your name.


----------



## mullis56

That or a merger to become more nationally based.


----------



## ColumbiaLand

You guys are wrong about what national company that is chasing the contracts or maybe its a combo of them. The company that I deal with is not one that has been named so far...


----------



## bowhunter74

Springwise faxed and emailed me here about Walmarts and Sams


----------



## bigearl

I got the bid from Springwise as well it needed to be in by july 31 hope that helps. I worked for geneseis before the name change and they seemed like a good company to work for.


----------



## mullis56

Got the Springwise here. They are somewhat a Mid-West Regional Company, and maybe that is what they are doing?


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes;791705 said:


> Ahhh, when all else fails (because one has a bad rep) change your name.


Are we talking about the man who invented snow in 1997???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

tcla;791930 said:


> are we talking about the man who invented snow in 1997???


 

........


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes;791932 said:


> ........


Ohhh my...........

ussmileyflag


----------



## Ne1

The question is who cares what's going on with Walmart!! They have no loyalty just price shopping year after year for a lower price.


----------



## zurfsturfcare

Supplier, 

We are currently researching a new strategy. We are looking to see if any companies or integrators have the ability to handle all of our snow removal on a divisional (multi-state) or national level. One company per division (approximately 1000 locations) minimum. We are trying to determine if there is economy in scale. You may be contacted by companies wanting to use you as sub-contract for Wal-Mart business. This maybe an opportunity for you to grow your business in expanded areas.

Thank you for you interest.


----------



## LoneCowboy

zurfsturfcare;800409 said:


> Supplier,
> 
> We are currently researching a new strategy. We are looking to see if any companies or integrators have the ability to handle all of our snow removal on a divisional (multi-state) or national level. One company per division (approximately 1000 locations) minimum. We are trying to determine if there is economy in scale. You may be contacted by companies wanting to use you as sub-contract for Wal-Mart business. This maybe an opportunity for you to grow your business in expanded areas.
> 
> Thank you for you interest.


Translated

"Thanks for all your hard work and good service, but honestly, we don't care. We are trying to save 5% on snow removal so we can buy yet more crappy goods from China. As you know, China has gotten .02% more expensive lately, therefore we can't pay you the same thing we paid you last year. We are trying to get the very lowest bidder who wants a lot of work and take all the risk for about 20% less money. You may be contacted by other companies who will take all the profits while you do all the work at 3am. This may be an opportunity for you to work harder and make less money.

Thanks for working for Wal Mart

Sucker"


----------



## ford550

Lowe's has done the same thing. Going corporate and deligating regional areas. Another words, bid on 50 stores w/in a 200 mile radius, blah, blah, blah or don't bother. This is how they control costs, bringing in one large middle man to screw over all the guys that actually do the work.


----------



## cretebaby

Them bastards.


----------



## Bajak

LoneCowboy;800442 said:


> Translated
> 
> "Thanks for all your hard work and good service, but honestly, we don't care. We are trying to save 5% on snow removal so we can buy yet more crappy goods from China. As you know, China has gotten .02% more expensive lately, therefore we can't pay you the same thing we paid you last year. We are trying to get the very lowest bidder who wants a lot of work and take all the risk for about 20% less money. You may be contacted by other companies who will take all the profits while you do all the work at 3am. This may be an opportunity for you to work harder and make less money.
> 
> Thanks for working for Wal Mart
> 
> Sucker"


Lone Cowboy speaketh the truth.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LoneCowboy;800442 said:


> Translated
> 
> "Thanks for all your hard work and good service, but honestly, we don't care. We are trying to save 5% on snow removal so we can buy yet more crappy goods from China. As you know, China has gotten .02% more expensive lately, therefore we can't pay you the same thing we paid you last year. We are trying to get the very lowest bidder who wants a lot of work and take all the risk for about 20% less money. You may be contacted by other companies who will take all the profits while you do all the work at 3am. This may be an opportunity for you to work harder and make less money.
> 
> Thanks for working for Wal Mart
> 
> Sucker"


Excellent summary, Brian.


----------



## SteveR

My store manager told me that corp.was going to starft reviewing all contracts but, he didnt know exactly what that meant yet. I do all of the services as well.. Ive seen much more of that stuff this year my other automatic return customers are looking at bids this year. I guess it keeps things honest


----------



## mullis56

SteveR - you will be out, because they went with National Companies speaking from experience.


----------



## SteveR

Im sure my price is good and there are not many guys in the area that can handle the job. Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Italiano67

I just wish they would give us an answer one way or another. Time will go quickly now.


----------



## snowbrothers101

I heard USM was awarded 2,500 locations.


----------



## brian85

I have a contract with Wal-mart where I do the landscaping, snow plowing, sweeping ect. for a flat rate all year round and get paid monthly....Got a call today from a buddy who does snow plowing at 4 wal-marts...he said his manager called him and said that he got an email 2 days ago that said walmart was trying to go corporate with all of their snow plowing...I called my manager and he said he got the same email..called corporate but they didnt get back to him yet. I already have all of my salt bought and everything. I dont think a big company could do it for less than what I charge. Hope they let us know something soon


----------



## mullis56

From what I understand you will be out, it is too bad, too, too bad!


----------



## brian85

And where exactly is you info. coming from Mullis?


----------



## ColumbiaLand

I still have not heard anything from my national broker either......


----------



## mullis56

Your local Walmarts will be telling you, soon if not already you are out, and you need to deal with 'x' or 'y' company and that company 'x' or 'y' will be telling you the price that is lower then you did it for last year is the price you can do it for and btw, they will be taking an additional 10% of that lower figure from you and charging you back for all repairs and also bugging the **** out of you during storms, etc. Trust me, if you don't trust me search one of them called USM on here and you can read for yourself. I hope not, but I'm afraid it is reality for you and us too.

In these senario's the only one winning out is the middle man which in this case is 'x' or 'y' company...
-Walmart loses as they will be F service for similar costs
-You lose because your being asked or someone else will do a job that is worth 'c' and get paid 'm' for it
-You lose because you now have (2) companies larger then you that you are working for in any legal event
-Company 'x' or 'y' wins as they are scrapping some cash of somewhere for doing nothing


----------



## snowman5313

so true mullis so true... don't for get every year after this one the price goes down and down. Why? So one dummer then you thinks they can make money at it!!!


----------



## 2COR517

For those of you that typically plow Walmart, I wouldn't get too wound up. Yet. Sounds like a typical corporate mid year budget line item getting extra scrutiny. I would imagine at some point they will say, well, just do what you did last year. I can't imagine a maint company taking on a project of this scope this late in the year. They would have to review the past couple years paid out, view all the lots, arrange subcontracting, insurance, etc. 

Best of luck to you guys counting on these.


----------



## mullis56

Trust me they are doing this, we were and are counting on (5) of these, but not going to work for less with more risk and someone else making money just doesn't even seem right! We just signed up some of these this spring/summer and have never worked at them yet were planning on putting backhoes/boxes, etc., it just doesn't add-up.


----------



## 2COR517

Have you actually been told you're fired yet?


----------



## mullis56

Not fired, but that we won't be doing the work direct with Walmart any longer...


----------



## RDS

*Anyone got a Contract with USM yet?*

I received a request for bids on a few Walmart stores in my area. They want seasonal pricing.
Seems very risky considering 50% of your payment doesn't come until May and June of next year, and you don't know how much snow your gonna get. Has anyone got a contract back with USM. If so what kind of seasonal price did you get? Has anyone done business with USM in the past and not got paid?


----------



## cretebaby

RDS;842699 said:


> I received a request for bids on a few Walmart stores in my area. They want seasonal pricing.
> Seems very risky considering 50% of your payment doesn't come until May and June of next year, and you don't know how much snow your gonna get. Has anyone got a contract back with USM. If so what kind of seasonal price did you get? Has anyone done business with USM in the past and not got paid?












Good luck putting the lid back on that can!!!!!


----------



## tls22

I like wal-mart...for a guy that lives on his own..they allow me to shop for a decent price.....

wait is that what this thread is about?


----------



## buckwheat_la

i maintain that if all walmart contractors were able to read these forums, you could probably have USM out of buisness in a couple of years, talk to your store managers, make sure they complain too, with enough lawsuits and p!ssed off managers, walmart well have to look at this more closely. i wish all contractors in this scenario the best of luck and personally i hope USM chokes. as a side note, what is with not getting paid monthly? i work for about 4 management companies and they give me checks every month.


----------



## 2COR517

RDS;842699 said:


> I received a request for bids on a few Walmart stores in my area. *They want seasonal pricing.*
> Seems very risky considering 50% of your payment doesn't come until May and June of next year, and *you don't know how much snow your gonna get. * Has anyone got a contract back with USM. If so what kind of seasonal price did you get? Has anyone done business with USM in the past and not got paid?


That's why they want seasonal pricing. You take the risk, not them.


----------



## TAZPUSHER

We have been handeling 3 Wal-marts, two since they opened, one this year.USM called us for quote, needed per push, seasonal bid....Spent hours working on this using their formulas...Did three year average and cut costs down where we could....Sent it in and it was rejected...They want us to shave another $20,000.00 off per store.....This is what's happening to our industry...I've been in business for 27 years and it's worse now than ever....We need to stand together against property management co. that tell you what they will pay...If we can stand together and no one bids Wal-marts through USM...maybe we can again stand to make a profit in what we do best....


----------



## buckwheat_la

AMEN!!!!! I hope everyone sticks it to USM this year, heres to hoping that all USM contractors: sue, overbid, gouge, flood USM with phone calls, etc, (Walmart too), i hope that those @ssh*les get whats coming to them, you guys should all get bumper stickers that say F#CK USM (i am canadian and don't even deal with USM but i feel for all the contractors who are being pinched right now)


----------



## 4700dan

All contractors from what I have heard is USM is doing all this leg work and then taking one bid to WalMart and then proposing to them how USM will be saving them 30-25% off of there outside maintenance, we take care of WalMarts too but were told each location is staying with us untill the recieve a letter from corprate so double check with your contacts.


----------



## SteveR

I have not heard from USM, however I currently have a contract with WM.A guy near me says he got an email from them and a guy 30 miles away claims he has a contract for the store..Im a bit confused as to the entire situation. My store says I still have the job as far as they know. I called USM to play dumb (not hard for me) got no answers just a recording to leave my co info. No real person would say a peep. I guess Ill plan on the job for now.


----------



## 4700dan

USM has not proposed anything with WalMart yet they are cold calling each store to see who is providing there services and USM is contacting the contractor and having them submit a bid and in return USM is coming back to the contractor and having them reduce there price so inreturn USM is adding 15 - 20% on the contractors reduced price as their profit but showing WalMart the savings if they were to go with them USM is not contracted yet with WalMart. So everyone do not fall for this hoax


----------



## TRKling

Best of luck to anyone plowing at Walmart. Lots of aggravation that I do not miss. (and it never failed having to plow/salt them on Black Friday, and that just plain sucks!)

The funny thing is how USM or any national company can apply a "stick test" to snowfall precep. and try to universally apply it across the board as for how much each store should be paying.


----------



## 4700dan

I would not worry many managers are complaining to corporate so it sounds like nothing mature


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

Metro Lawn;789173 said:


> Ww just rec'd a bit packet for about 50 locations of Walmart and Sam's Club stores. It is a complete joke. I won't even bother bidding on any of them with the scope that they are asking for.


what is bad about the scope?

plowing, salting, calcium, sidewalk maint... did they mail out lowball figures to you and thats why your laughing at the scope?

Id LOVE to have someone email me a copy of your bid package if they offered a set price to you up front... no matter where you are in the USA... and we only work in central/south NJ so your no competition to us at all if your in other areas. [email protected]

Id like to see what #s they have for which properties and/or what scope of work they proposed for said prices. I too would laugh if theyre looking for #s under 30k for most of these larger properties for the whole season...


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

zackman;789156 said:


> I just was contacted to bid on a walmart... I would love the chance to get in on something like this, but wonder on bidding?? I have done shopping centers for over 11 years but nothing this big..
> Any help on pricing would be so helpful. I was just reading over the contract and bidding proposal last night that they sent me, boy there was a lot of info to read..I have read that some people say to walk away from a walmart but don't know why??? They want per storm price and per season price??? If someone can help with just an average cost and then I will go from there. I don't want to charge to low or to high...


And i doubt anyone is going to give out #s on here for what you should be bidding per push/salt app etc. All stores locations and sizes are different anyway. did they not offer a set price for the work up front and want you to bid on the lots? i could only give general ideas, especially because i dont know your economics of your area, email me [email protected]

carl


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

JD Dave;790377 said:


> Thanks John. Your right right about guys wanting to work for nothing though.:angry: I'd rather take my winters off then work for nothing.


yeah, with all the headache involved and potential accidents, liability and loss... you'd better make a pretty penny or else just sit home.

I like the guys saying "itll pay my truck payment or gas money for the winter" lol, get real :!


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

2COR517;842879 said:


> That's why they want seasonal pricing. You take the risk, not them.


and if its a 60k account, someone is surely willing to take a huge risk and offer services for say 25k lol... after 4 snow storms for the season, skid rentals, push box rentals, insurance, manpower, fuel and salt supplies... theyll be digging out of the hole in the spring instead of buying new landscape equipment lol


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

TRKling;843829 said:


> Best of luck to anyone plowing at Walmart. Lots of aggravation that I do not miss. (and it never failed having to plow/salt them on Black Friday, and that just plain sucks!)
> 
> The funny thing is how USM or any national company can apply a "stick test" to snowfall precep. and try to universally apply it across the board as for how much each store should be paying.


is that how they handle it? everything we've done for usm was per push or per salt... so as long as were not billing for fictitious pushes like we plowed once an hour for 6hrs straight but only got 4" lol... no problems. I woudlnt work with anyone that says theyre going to pay us a 4" rate when we pushed drifts across a parking lot of 7" and pushed twice and they pay out for one 4" service lol


----------



## TRKling

Ramairfreak98ss;843919 said:


> is that how they handle it? everything we've done for usm was per push or per salt... so as long as were not billing for fictitious pushes like we plowed once an hour for 6hrs straight but only got 4" lol... no problems. I woudlnt work with anyone that says theyre going to pay us a 4" rate when we pushed drifts across a parking lot of 7" and pushed twice and they pay out for one 4" service lol


No clue how USM or whoever bases their pricing. What my point in the post was.. There is a considerable difference in snowfall in Erie PA, east side of Cleveland or Grand Rapids, MI than in say Columbus, Evansville, or whatnot -- but they try to come up with these universal prices, -slightly- adjusted perhaps for areas that get a "little" more snow. 

Several years ago, I had the district manager at Lowes in our area ask why the plow rate was different for one store vs. the other - very easily, one is in the secondary snowbelt in our area and the other store is 30 miles from that location! But the DM still couldn't get it... it was all about numbers on the paper to him.


----------



## Mark Witcher

The Walmart that I have been servicing, snow,landscape,sweeping, for almost 10 years just got another new manager this month. Since I have not had a corporate signed contract for the last 4 years it was open for new bids. I was contacted by USM. They sent me their bid package. I will not bid on this job anymore. There specs are way too open ended and one sided.With ridiculas hoops to jump through. And I for one will not work as a sub for them. It was a good job for the last decade. So USM can just stick it where the sun dont shine.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TAZPUSHER;843548 said:


> We have been handeling 3 Wal-marts, two since they opened, one this year.USM called us for quote, needed per push, seasonal bid....Spent hours working on this using their formulas...Did three year average and cut costs down where we could....Sent it in and it was rejected...They want us to shave another $20,000.00 off per store.....This is what's happening to our industry...I've been in business for 27 years and it's worse now than ever....We need to stand together against property management co. that tell you what they will pay...If we can stand together and no one bids Wal-marts through USM...maybe we can again stand to make a profit in what we do best....


Read this post:

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=843436&postcount=18

Then read the entire thread:

http://www.plowsite.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=843548

Sorry to say, but procut1 is dead on right with his analysis.


----------



## lbfmd

well, i am now a believe that if USM has these they'll find someone to do them dirt cheap, we just lost a large inudstrial site we have done for 6 years to someone charging $45.oo per hour for a plow truck, skid loader, and for a backhoe $50.00 per hour. At those rates someone could do a WM at what USm is offering.


----------



## buckwheat_la

wait until he has a big wreck with one of those machines, he is going to go under faster then a soldier on a vietnamese pro........ute


----------



## NESNOWFIGHTER

*Walmart / USM*



cretebaby;800518 said:


> Them bastards.


I am in the northeast and am a Walmart vendor for Snow, Sweeping, Landscaping, and several other services. Without running the risk of letting my emotions write this- I will be matter of fact-After several emails and phone calls with both parties-
USM Does NOT hold a contract for national snow removal with Walmart. Are they negotiating- YES- do they have it- NO! 
If you have been contacted by USM- simply ask them that question in writing via email- they will not misrepresent if you come right out and ask them in writing.


----------



## jrc5049

nesnowfighter;844494 said:


> i am in the northeast and am a walmart vendor for snow, sweeping, landscaping, and several other services. Without running the risk of letting my emotions write this- i will be matter of fact-after several emails and phone calls with both parties-
> usm does not hold a contract for national snow removal with walmart. Are they negotiating- yes- do they have it- no!
> If you have been contacted by usm- simply ask them that question in writing via email- they will not misrepresent if you come right out and ask them in writing.


this makes me sick


----------



## buckwheat_la

well if nesnowfighter is right, then everyone should phone USM and ask them this question, insist on a answer, push them hard. i had a great idea for dealing with USM too, everyone should bid stupid low,,,,,,i mean really really low, but wait on signing the contract, and when they get snow, not go, you aren't under contract so they can't sue you, and they have left it so long that they can't expect people to have signed contracts back to them earlly enough, i realize some people have reputations, so get a neighbor to do it, hell he has a shovel. I am mostly speaking hypothetically, and in jest, but really the more everyone can screw USM the better.


----------



## jrc5049

HE is right!!! I do landscaping, sweeping, and plowing for WM. me and my manager sat down the other day and made some calls they do NOT have the contract. they are still in negotiations. USM lies,, read they Walmart Dervice thread haha


----------



## buckwheat_la

has anyone phone WM head office and complained that USM is making untrue claims concerning WM? I wonder if WM was flooded by enough phone calls about USM if they might flinch a bit?


----------



## jrc5049

I dont know that many people realize that USM is doing this kind of crap yet. hopefully more people like myself and other service providers come forward about what they are doing... one or two people wont make a difference..


----------



## NESNOWFIGHTER

*Walmart/USM*



buckwheat_la;844497 said:


> well if nesnowfighter is right, then everyone should phone USM and ask them this question, insist on a answer, push them hard. i had a great idea for dealing with USM too, everyone should bid stupid low,,,,,,i mean really really low, but wait on signing the contract, and when they get snow, not go, you aren't under contract so they can't sue you, and they have left it so long that they can't expect people to have signed contracts back to them earlly enough, i realize some people have reputations, so get a neighbor to do it, hell he has a shovel. I am mostly speaking hypothetically, and in jest, but really the more everyone can screw USM the better.


I would urge you to ask this question in writing. I was given a different answer on the phone by a USM representative. Here are some of my biggest issues with this whole ridiculous childish BS with USM. - Honesty- We are taught as small children to be honest. Walmart requires honesty from their contractors. USM has been dishonest with all of us, and misleading. They did this in an attempt to collect our data and create a bid for Walmart. So we (collectively) have been supplying USM with ammunition to bury our own businesses. Another issue- What happens to those who decided to go with USM when USM loses Walmart becasue they didnt provide the service level Walmart expects and deserves? Well, I'll tell you what happens- those contractors CANNOT go back to work for Walmart for a period of 24 months after USM gets fired or you will be sued by USM FOR BREACHING ITS NON-COMPETE. I say if we leave it alone and not give USM any information unless Walmart asks us to, it will work itself out in the end and USM will damage themselves enough on their own by their unfair and deceptive practices. They are already being deceitful and they don't even hold the contract yet. The people who work at corporate are not idiots, they will see that this is not the kind of company they want to have servicing them. BEWARE as well of your own contract with walmart- if you are a master services vendor- there is a confidentiality clause in your contract and you arent even supposed to share your numbers with anyone!! I have been a vendor for 19 years and can tell you that in the end- Walmart will make the right decision. They have fed our families (collectively) and clothed our kids for too many years to kick us in the face. There is someone there who will see the humanity issue here if nothing else. Keep you rnumbers to yourself unless Walmart asks you to do otherwise. There is no reason to bash walmart- they havent made the switch, and I cannot see it becoming a reality given the sleazy, sneaky way this has gone down. Sneaky and sleazy is not what walmart wants in a contractor. if (and thats a big if) this happens, Walmart will have the decency to oversee it and be sure their prefered vendors who have provided dedicated service will not get screwed. Call me optomistic, but I believe this to be the case.


----------



## NESNOWFIGHTER

jrc5049;844498 said:


> HE is right!!! I do landscaping, sweeping, and plowing for WM. me and my manager sat down the other day and made some calls they do NOT have the contract. they are still in negotiations. USM lies,, read they Walmart Dervice thread haha


by the way- Im a SHE- not a HE
LOL


----------



## jrc5049

I have talked with service providers from 6 surrounding WM's around mine and USM is trying the same sneaky **** with them... But, as I have been, they have been told by Walmart to continue service for the season.. I wish Walmart new the **** USM is trying to pull with us.. Ethics people, Ethics...


----------



## jrc5049

Im sorry Nesnowfighter !!! ha


----------



## buckwheat_la

Welcome to the Club nesnowfighter,


----------



## buckwheat_la

so i think a campaign should be started, EVERYONE, (weither you plow a WM or not) should phone in to WM to tell them what USM is doing and how they feel about it. There is another thread on here talking about what is wrong with the snow removal industry, so lets do something RIGHT, lets show support for all the contractors being jerked around by USM, phone WM and complain


----------



## jrc5049

I have been campaigning from day 1, all the contractors i personally know, all the store managers i know.. Eventually someone with power inside walmart will fgure out how shiesty USM is and they will be in trouble.. hopefully out the door. I have several voicemails on my phone that tell me they have my contract and i need to submit a bid to them, and its ********. i let my manager listen to them


----------



## NESNOWFIGHTER

*Walmart/USM*



buckwheat_la;844537 said:


> so i think a campaign should be started, EVERYONE, (weither you plow a WM or not) should phone in to WM to tell them what USM is doing and how they feel about it. There is another thread on here talking about what is wrong with the snow removal industry, so lets do something RIGHT, lets show support for all the contractors being jerked around by USM, phone WM and complain


Walmart HAS been flooded with calls. At first they were skirting them - i believe this was because they were unsure of how to handle them until they were told how to handle them- they now have people dedicated to answering our questions. If you leave a message- they will call you back. - Someone said walmart is big on ethics- They are correct- Walmart is big on ethics- I'll tell you what my take is on what happened- Target's CEO moved over to Walmart- Target has a national vendor program- Walmart was looking into doing something similar- (which I can tell you from experience) DOESNT work well at all. I happen to do some work for one of these national companies that doesnt pay well, or pay on time, and provides crappy service. I WILL NOT plow for them- but I do other work because Target wasn't my client- and I do it for the exposure in the community- it was a business decision not based on dollars- IF i did more target stores, I WOULD NEVER do snow work for this national company because I have seen first hand what happens. The manager at the Target I do service for this national vendor is so displeased with this national vendor it's ridiculous! Walmart is a leader in the country- NOT a follower- Walmart, in the end- Will do whats right and ethical! Let's do the same- remain ethical, and service OUR customers to the best of our ability. Ignore USM until Walmart asks us to do otherwise. What USM was trying was to get us signed up and then we are unable to perform any service at all for Walmart and they gain all outdoor services by default! Let's not give them any help in doing this. Let them go out and measure their own sites and get their own pricing together instead of sneakily stealing ours!


----------



## buckwheat_la

i agree with you and appreciate wanting to stay ethical, i don't do work for a WM, and USM doesn't exisit up here however, what they are doing really PMO, i had the oppurtinity to read one of their contracts, and i just couldn't believe it, i don't just want to see WM not use USM, i would love to see them out of buisness.


----------



## NESNOWFIGHTER

*Walmart/USM*



buckwheat_la;844584 said:


> i agree with you and appreciate wanting to stay ethical, i don't do work for a WM, and USM doesn't exisit up here however, what they are doing really PMO, i had the oppurtinity to read one of their contracts, and i just couldn't believe it, i don't just want to see WM not use USM, i would love to see them out of buisness.


I also have one of their contracts- CRAZY- we assume all the risk- they reap the benefit. It actually says they can opt to not pay contractors for anything IN OR OUT of USM's control- who the hell would sign that? That if we work for Walmart we agree to pay them 6 months of their expected revenue!! SO- scenario- Walmart calls us because USM fails to respond to an immediate need-roof cave in- etc, WE CANNOT HELP THEM- If we do- we are agreeing to pay 6 months of revenue to USM. In essence- they are asking us to become crappy contractors on their behalf. HIGHLY doubtful they will get the deal anyway- at first I was thinking maybe they would- after seeing how sleazy they are- NO WAY they would get it- AND they can only get it if we help them by giving them our numbers, which I for one wont do!! If others give quotes, and sign without reading what they are signing- shame on them and they will be out of business in one season!! If USM is truly going to low ball this- the only way they have of making money then, is to hold back our money - which we would be agreeing to by signing their contract....hhhmmm...NOPE


----------



## snow patrol

buckwheat_la;844537 said:


> so i think a campaign should be started, EVERYONE, (weither you plow a WM or not) should phone in to WM to tell them what USM is doing and how they feel about it. There is another thread on here talking about what is wrong with the snow removal industry, so lets do something RIGHT, lets show support for all the contractors being jerked around by USM, phone WM and complain


I made the call! I dont plow for Walmart but believe what USM is doing is incredibly despicable. I wish all of you who have serviced (and hopefully will continue to service) Walmart as the primary contractor the best of luck.


----------



## jrc5049

Thanks snow patrol.. its much appreciated


----------



## wmik55

check with store managers,if they don' know have them call their regional manager to see if they can sign your contract. USM does not have any contract in place.word is some stores are already signed with regular vendors in our area


----------



## dodge2500

What's the number and who do we call at Corporate. I tried bidding on my local Wal Mart in August and they said it was all through Corp now and that they hired some big company.. Now I am wondering if my local Wal Mart is still up for grabs. I tried last year and didn't get it but I know the company who had it last year is going out of business and having a sale in a few weeks so I know he isn't doing it.


----------



## jrc5049

wmik55;844639 said:


> check with store managers,if they don' know have them call their regional manager to see if they can sign your contract. USM does not have any contract in place.word is some stores are already signed with regular vendors in our area


The stores are NOT allowed to sign any new contracts right now.. just under direction to use current provider. the other stores USM is taking over this season..


----------



## fireball

while this is plowsite and everything relates to snow removal. USM is a national company whose major revenue source is interior floor maintenance. The major focus of this agreement between Walmarts and USM is over floor maintenance not snow removal. WalMart happens to treat all outside vendors the same and if USM can bundle like services together and save them money, so be it. It is unfortunate that some contractors have devoted so much of their energy and time to doing a good job for WalMart only to see that goodwill be ignored in favor of the bottom line. Probably what USM will save them in soap alone will pay for all the snow removal in the US this season. And while the individual contractor and store manager will complain about service levels, it is a whole different situation when you look at it as a big picture in Bentonville AK. There is nothing stopping anybody from driving down to Bentonville and giving them a competive price to the USM proposals, but you gotta bid the whole 2500 stores not just cherrypick your personal store. 

If I had an existing contract with WalMart, I would continue to give them the same service that you have been giving them. Even though you may know that your days may be numbered with WalMart, your professionalism will be remembered by those store managers, area managers, and division managers. Some of these people go onto other careers in other industries and will grant you opportunities based upon this relationship. If the future is USM, then you will have to decide if you can work for them or just walk away. Me personally, I would insist that they stay one payment ahead instead of 30 days behind. My only goal in life right now is not to become a creditor of a snow management co. If they know so much about snow removal, they can figure out a way to pay me in my terms.


----------



## Bajak

I was offered a Walmart here in a small mid west Ontario, tourist town, Cottage country like.
through a "Property Management Co." I do some work for the PMC but respectfully declined their offer to bid. I know what I can handle and what I can't. The lot was as well looked after last season compared to any other site in the town, I have no idea what it was worth to the company. I wish people with their little P/U with V plows would stop dreaming about the big ones and just move on with their business and service the markets they themselves can manage. If you are out bid by a company that is mainly heavy equipment or tractor oriented, guess what?, You will loose. Time is money and the less time equals efficiency.

I've noticed that there are a ton of successful snow removal businesses here that are near strictly residential. I get confused when I see threads started as "Going commercial, Please help?". Get on with it. Push the white stuff out of anyones way however, whenever and don't be so pre occupied with the "big" contracts. There are too many people jumping over a dollar bill to get to a $50.00 dollar bill. 100% of 1 is O.K., 1% of 100 is even better.

That may sound like I condone lowballing, I don't. Build your business first then realize your dreams. If you are dreaming about building a business, then I'm sorry to say but your a dreamer, not a builder.

Sam Walton built a great business and that business helped him realize his own dreams. What's up with Walmart you ask? I don't know. Whatever they do is likely to be well thought out and researched.


----------



## MowingisMaddnes

How did USM get contact information for vendors currently doing snow removal for Walmart? Does USM have current vendor's pricing as well? If not why can't you just give USM higher numbers than your current bid numbers given to Walmart?


----------



## IA snoman

Well I just got info from USM on bidding walmart and I think it is rediculous! We only have one WM in our area and I know and have seen the snow removal done at the store in the past. They do great work and I have heard get paid well too. The information and pricing is mind blowing. I cannot even start to believe that anyone could do that kind of work for that kind of money. Just for giggles, what would some of you charge to do a 50,000 plus sq ft lot with "bare pavement" being listed in your contract. I personally don't have the equipment to perform this job, and being that it's NOVEMBER, wouldn't have time to buy/rent something either. It's sad that this stuff continues to happen. We need to stand together so they don't set "the standard" and run us all into the ground.


----------



## Tiflawn

*Walmart & usm*

WALMART & USM signed the winter service contract today. I was notified by our Walmart that USM took over winter services as of 11-2-09. Twelve of the local Walmarts in our district complained to deaf ears. The good part of this deal is USM is having a hell of a time finding contractors that our dumb enough to sign their contract:laughing:. No one can tell me that USM can find a contractor with the equipment, insurance, knowledge, and personnel, to do a proper job for the money and requirements that USM is offering. I am glad that we our getting this "huge accident waiting to happen" out of the way this season.. Walmart is walking over a dollar to pick up a quarter. Before any sub signs this contract, please bring it to your attorney. I have filled the hole in revenue from the Walmart USM deal. I hope all you other reputable guys do the same. Remember next year or even next month when you get that phone call from Walmart to come back, make them say PLEASE:whistling:ussmileyflag. I have already been asked to come back to our store as soon as USM gets canned. And I promise you that they will get canned for breach of contract. Good luck to all of you that deserve it.


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare

Okay Guys, 
I have read every word of the last few pages and I am still unsure as to wether or not I want to proceed with tis contract. USM has called me every day for the last few days to check on the status of the bid papers and contract that they emailed me. They have no price point that they have offered only asking for me to bid on this. They are requesting a seasonal quote as opppsed to the per push billing that we are used to in my area. I know how much i would charge per push nut how do I translate that to a seasonal price? I have heard of seasonal and that it does seem to work for some. So I ask you how do you come up with aa seasonal price? My local WM is almost 10 acres of parking and other easphalt areas that require plowing. There IS NO NORMAL WINTER here.... some we get a handful of 6-8" some we get a couple dustings and then we have the ice storms which are getiing to be pretty popular. oh and yes i do have the required and available equipment to dedicate to this contract if I were to be awarded it.

Thanks, Matt


----------



## kickin'a

You have read several pages here, have you read the terms of the contract? have you has your attorney look it over? after doing the last 2 you will throw it in the shredder and look for a different acct to plow for this winter. HOW IN THE WORLD can anyone agree to those terms! It states and I repeat it State in the contract " YOU assume the risk of nonpayment" if your don't know exactly how that pertains to you, you need to ask your attorney now. Don't sign anything until it has been reviewed.


----------



## SteveR

RUN AS FAST AS YOU CAN...Reduced payment on below average snowfall...4 percent of everything over 10K and you dont get paid if we dont... JOKE


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EvenCutLawnCare;849245 said:


> Okay Guys,
> I have read every word of the last few pages and I am still unsure as to wether or not I want to proceed with tis contract.
> 
> Thanks, Matt


You serious?

Why in God's green earth should anyone be allowed to deduct a percentage as soon as you hit the $10K mark?

Why in God's green earth should anyone be allowed to deduct a percentage because you want YOUR money in a timely manner?

Let's try this, you have an employee that as soon as he\she hits the $10K mark in payroll, you deduct say 4%. What is that employee going to say to you? My guess would be something along the lines of: "You a-hole, stick it where the sun don't shine".

Or this, you tell your employee you are going to deduct 5% if they want their paycheck every week or every 2 weeks. See above statement.

So why would you, as a business owner, agree to these same things?

Guess I'm the idiot here, because I can't even comprehend agreeing to these types of conditions.


----------



## buckwheat_la

Mark Oomkes;849640 said:


> You serious?
> 
> Why in God's green earth should anyone be allowed to deduct a percentage as soon as you hit the $10K mark?
> 
> Why in God's green earth should anyone be allowed to deduct a percentage because you want YOUR money in a timely manner?
> 
> Let's try this, you have an employee that as soon as he\she hits the $10K mark in payroll, you deduct say 4%. What is that employee going to say to you? My guess would be something along the lines of: "You a-hole, stick it where the sun don't shine".
> 
> Or this, you tell your employee you are going to deduct 5% if they want their paycheck every week or every 2 weeks. See above statement.
> 
> So why would you, as a business owner, agree to these same things?
> 
> Guess I'm the idiot here, because I can't even comprehend agreeing to these types of conditions.


Amen, just a question, is this what ALL their contracts look like? i mean have they been able to find people dumb enough to plow for them. Has anyone asked them (while on the phone) how they get off, doing sh!t like this. Has everyone phoned in a complained to WM yet, i did, also have been sending **** to USM, hoping to make someones day miserable, we should all pitch in and hire a lawyer, just to follow USM around and make their lives miserable, if we all put in $10 dollars a month, and once a year started a lawsuit, we could really **** them up good, all this is wishfull thinking, but honestly i hope i am around if they fall, (i well fly down to USM and sit in front of their office and laugh all day):laughing:


----------



## mullis56

Well we have are Walmarts at or NORMAL rates and contract is DIRECT with Walmart as they were signed back in the summer just got final OKAY this morning! Maybe by the time our contract is up 12/31/10, USM will have failed and we will keep servicing them!


----------



## 2COR517

mullis56;849693 said:


> Well we have are Walmarts at or NORMAL rates and contract is DIRECT with Walmart as they were signed back in the summer just got final OKAY this morning! Maybe by the time our contract is up 12/31/10, USM will have failed and we will keep servicing them!


Glad to hear you are set to go. Curious why a snow removal contract ends on 12/31?


----------



## mullis56

12/31/10 not 12/31/09. Signed the stores up with all services included under one contract. Had to fax contracts back and forth with corporate and finally got it all ironed out today. What a PITA!

One of the local guys here called asking about national company doing Walmarts and I told them they didn't want them nor did I know what they were doing, everyone including contacts at the store level knew/knows what is going on! 

The other contractor was hoping that they were going to national company and then they can link up with them and service some of the local stores they seem to think that they can make an 11.2 acre and 10.4 acre property work for snow services at $15k annually....LOL! What a joke, I know what we have billed these facilities in the past and NO way can $15K do it the way they want it done. More importantly to make store safe and even more importantly save your company from lawsuits. People crack me up, "...what did you find out on Walmart? I think I can make $15k for the season work..." LOL!!!!


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare

Mark Oomkes;849640 said:


> You serious?
> 
> Why in God's green earth should anyone be allowed to deduct a percentage as soon as you hit the $10K mark?
> 
> Why in God's green earth should anyone be allowed to deduct a percentage because you want YOUR money in a timely manner?
> 
> Let's try this, you have an employee that as soon as he\she hits the $10K mark in payroll, you deduct say 4%. What is that employee going to say to you? My guess would be something along the lines of: "You a-hole, stick it where the sun don't shine".
> 
> Or this, you tell your employee you are going to deduct 5% if they want their paycheck every week or every 2 weeks. See above statement.
> 
> So why would you, as a business owner, agree to these same things?
> 
> Guess I'm the idiot here, because I can't even comprehend agreeing to these types of conditions.


Well they must have different contracts because the copy I have in my hand at this very minute has nothing that you have said above.....?


----------



## johndeereguy

I must have the same contract as you EvenCut. None of those things are in this one either. I gave them bids on 2 walmarts, well see what happens I guess


----------



## mullis56

Both of you don't have contracts just bidding forms perhaps? I don't know I'm glad I don't have them in our way at our locations at least for another year and by 12/31/10, I'm sure this deal will be a failure for sure!


----------



## Superior L & L

mullis56;850329 said:


> Both of you don't have contracts just bidding forms perhaps? I don't know I'm glad I don't have them in our way at our locations at least for another year and by 12/31/10, I'm sure this deal will be a failure for sure!


Nothing better than a snow contract ending in the middle of the season wesport Makes it harder for them to change contractors mid season


----------



## chitownsnowedin

I glanced at these requirements too. They require a Loader OR a skidsteer. I couldn't even imagine trying to tackle a Super Wal-Mart with a skid. 

Granted I haven't used skids a whole lot in the winter, I just know how much my 30,000 pound end loaders struggle pushing wet snow. Can't imagine a little skidsteer doing the job.


----------



## 4700dan

You guys that say that your papers don't say that you only have the bidding fourms wait till you get the actual contract then post your reply, and for those who bid on these properties thru USM are the kind of guys that give this industry a bad name and have no loalty to the industry, in closing good luck to the suckers that accepted the contracts don't be complaining when the money is not there and when your snow reports you have to submit do not satisfy USM


----------



## mullis56

4700dan - Your right on, that is what I suspected as well! Just a HUGE relief for us that Walmart is honoring our contracts at our locations! As stated, I hope that the USM/Walmart is a failure before our contract ends on 12/31/10!

Superior L&L - Your right on too! We don't do many that way but they didn't sign the package deal until May/June timeline and we had missed out on some of the early year landscaping so we made it until then thank goodness we did!


----------



## cranky1111

EvenCutLawnCare;849245 said:


> Okay Guys,
> I have read every word of the last few pages and I am still unsure as to wether or not I want to proceed with tis contract. USM has called me every day for the last few days to check on the status of the bid papers and contract that they emailed me. They have no price point that they have offered only asking for me to bid on this. They are requesting a seasonal quote as opppsed to the per push billing that we are used to in my area. I know how much i would charge per push nut how do I translate that to a seasonal price? I have heard of seasonal and that it does seem to work for some. So I ask you how do you come up with aa seasonal price? My local WM is almost 10 acres of parking and other easphalt areas that require plowing. There IS NO NORMAL WINTER here.... some we get a handful of 6-8" some we get a couple dustings and then we have the ice storms which are getiing to be pretty popular. oh and yes i do have the required and available equipment to dedicate to this contract if I were to be awarded it.
> 
> Thanks, Matt


Dont go with them - maintain your contacts with the manager - when USM fails, your store will have you back ---I service a few Walmarts and told USM no way ---I will have less work this year but wont cry when arguing with a corporate bubblehead for my $$- besides, they are headquartred in PA - a few hours drive- I will end up assaulting someone and really dont want to go to jail......


----------



## dana60f250

i saw adds on craigslist.com for walmart contracts check it out under the pittsburgh postings


----------



## johndeereguy

I am not sure how big the Wal Marts are where you guys are at, but the ones that I bid on are not that big. One is 8.8 acres, the other just over 13. A skid with a pusher with the help of a truck and plow can handle this. The truck stop we do now is 15 acres and that is done with 1 5525 John Deere tractor with a loader and a 9ft rear blade. The only time we use another machine there is a large snow event. Maybe I will get taken on the deal, or not even get the job, but being in a rural area of the midwest with not much other work to go after, it was a chance I felt I would take. 1 winter at 1 WalMart will not break me, but also know will not make me a millioneir with


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

kickin'a;849516 said:


> You have read several pages here, have you read the terms of the contract? have you has your attorney look it over? after doing the last 2 you will throw it in the shredder and look for a different acct to plow for this winter. HOW IN THE WORLD can anyone agree to those terms! It states and I repeat it State in the contract " YOU assume the risk of nonpayment" if your don't know exactly how that pertains to you, you need to ask your attorney now. Don't sign anything until it has been reviewed.


yeah and you cannot collect if they choose to not collect lol


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

chitownsnowedin;850387 said:


> I glanced at these requirements too. They require a Loader OR a skidsteer. I couldn't even imagine trying to tackle a Super Wal-Mart with a skid.
> 
> Granted I haven't used skids a whole lot in the winter, I just know how much my 30,000 pound end loaders struggle pushing wet snow. Can't imagine a little skidsteer doing the job.


could always use two though :/ two 10' box skids will hands down out do one 16' front wheel loader...they can move/stop/ move again faster with the little box even if they have to turn or dump off more often... its just the cost of the double machines or extra driver


----------



## CleanCut1

EvenCutLawnCare;850073 said:


> Well they must have different contracts because the copy I have in my hand at this very minute has nothing that you have said above.....?


EvenCut

I dont have enough posts to pm so shoot me an e-mail I got some info on the walk-mart in your area.

[email protected]


----------



## Duncan IN

I have learned that USM is trying to sign contracts for 8-9 Cents per sq ft. that is why they ask you to measure the Sqft. They try to get the lowest price but are happy signing contracts for 8-9 Cents per sqft seasonal. Any of you guys heard of this? I have heard of 2 contracts signed this way. I think they want to sign seasonal so they can call you anytime to salt and push to make walmart happy at our expense.


----------



## johndeereguy

OK, walmart I bid was 8.8 acres, or 385,000 sq. ft. if you figure 9 cents a sq. ft. that would be $34650. Right? Or am I missing something, or are you? Cause I would do all of them for that pay rate.


----------



## cranky1111

johndeereguy;850726 said:


> OK, walmart I bid was 8.8 acres, or 385,000 sq. ft. if you figure 9 cents a sq. ft. that would be $34650. Right? Or am I missing something, or are you? Cause I would do all of them for that pay rate.


for the season


----------



## johndeereguy

remember I am in Iowa, except for the last two years, it NEVER snows


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EvenCutLawnCare;850073 said:


> Well they must have different contracts because the copy I have in my hand at this very minute has nothing that you have said above.....?


Then I apologize for the mistake.

Read the contract in the other post, so I thought they would only have one. I was wrong.


----------



## Luther

Check out my sweet new sig y'all! 



Mark Oomkes;850896 said:


> Then I apologize for the mistake. I was wrong.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Duncan IN;850710 said:


> I have learned that USM is trying to sign contracts for 8-9 Cents per sq ft. that is why they ask you to measure the Sqft. They try to get the lowest price but are happy signing contracts for 8-9 Cents per sqft seasonal. Any of you guys heard of this? I have heard of 2 contracts signed this way. I think they want to sign seasonal so they can call you anytime to salt and push to make walmart happy at our expense.


Heard it but don't understand it.

I've said it before, are you selling real estate or construction?

Why would a service that is time limited by its nature be figured by the sq ft, parking space, etc?

I understand determining production rates by the acre or sq ft, but 100,000 sq ft can be a straight push, no obstacles or it can be 45 islands, 38 light posts and all need to get pushed to the back side of the building.

This is why you CAN'T price by the sq ft.


----------



## 4700dan

WAIT A MINUTE everyone on the USM/WalMart bidding just talked to our company VP (attorney) he said go ahead and sign the USM contract but before signing in order for us to work for USM they HAVE to sign our contract as a subcontractor to do work for them, he said since our company is doing the phisical work and we are the actual contractor on site USM has to have a legal contract between both parties which means we have to sign there contract and USM has to sign ours.


----------



## Luther

That's normal procedure.

However their contract will supersede yours once a conflict arises.


----------



## 4700dan

It all depends how it is worded


----------



## Luther

You may word your contract all you wish.....the bottom line will be their contract will be supersede yours. 

It would be nice to pick and choose what requirements best suit your position between two different contracts.......I'm afraid it won't happen though.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Italiano67

Just curious on how things are proceeding with all the Walmart contracts. Has USM made strides in signing up some of you or are they whistling in the wind? I know it is snowing in parts of the country but not here as of yet. Very little movement in WI so far when it comes to Walmart contracts.


----------



## Bigsnowny

I cant speak for other walmart contractors but for me I'm still maintaining my walmart as I have in the past. As of 11:00 am today USM still does not have a sign contract with walmart. I was told today my contract for snow plowing that I signed back in August is still valid and I am still to maintain the property this season as I have in the past. USM called Wednesday afternoon to ask If I was willing to do a emergency plowing or salting if we got the snow and cold that they were forecasting. I just laughed! and asked her what they are thinking. Its the 1st of November and asking about plowing. USM is the biggest joke in the plowing business.


----------



## mattitude78

.08-.09 per square foot is not what we are getting on our Wal-mart accounts here. Closer to .055 sq ft. I have turned those down. With our climate I can almost justify working for .09 per square foot.


----------



## JFreak

zurfsturfcare;789228 said:


> when are your bids due? i am suppose to be getting a packet but havent received one yet???


Bid packet from Walmart or USM?


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

mattitude78;854656 said:


> .08-.09 per square foot is not what we are getting on our Wal-mart accounts here. Closer to .055 sq ft. I have turned those down. With our climate I can almost justify working for .09 per square foot.


One of our walmarts main parking lot is 1.1 million sq ft. The rest of the lanes on both sides and loading areas in the back add another 250k to that number.

at 9cents per sq ft for the season its $121k~ in NJ
at 5 cents per sq ft for the season its $67.5k

Somehow i doubl theyd get over 50k :/ We surely will see though. For a normal winter id gladly take it for the 5cent range, this winter id like to be in the 6-7 but im sure thats not going to happen.


----------



## Italiano67

How many calls for extra salt are you going to get for those seasonal rates? Try as they might it is pretty hard to price these out at per square foot. There are too many variables.


----------



## cretebaby

Ramairfreak98ss;855016 said:


> One of our walmarts main parking lot is 1.1 million sq ft. The rest of the lanes on both sides and loading areas in the back add another 250k to that number.


31 acres for a WalMart?



Ramairfreak98ss;855016 said:


> For a normal winter id gladly take it for the 5cent range, this winter id like to be in the 6-7 but im sure thats not going to happen.


Come on, in a previous thread you said this,



Ramairfreak98ss;832239 said:


> in jersey 9k a season per acre aint squat.


Just curious, do you know how big an acre is?


----------



## 2COR517

hee hee hee....


----------



## Superior L & L

cretebaby;855042 said:


> 31 acres for a WalMart?


:laughing::laughing::laughing:
I wondered about that number also!
We have some real big superwalmarts and they are 7-9 acres at most


----------



## Xforce 1

I got the call from USM. Bid 3 Supercenters and 1 regular Wal-mart. I'm in Central Mo. and bid the regular one at .005 cents a sq. foot (140,000 sq ft.) and they say I got it but did the same on the super's (500,000 sq ft) and they said I'm 100% to high. At .005 cents a sq. ft., I'm giving it away already I thought.


----------



## grf_1000

the wally world with the chain stores here is over 30 acres. its all in one big parking lot. with lowes at the other end its a 1/2 mile long lot.


----------



## cretebaby

Xforce 1;855454 said:


> I got the call from USM. Bid 3 Supercenters and 1 regular Wal-mart. I'm in Central Mo. and bid the regular one at .005 cents a sq. foot (140,000 sq ft.) and they say I got it but did the same on the super's (500,000 sq ft) and they said I'm 100% to high. At .005 cents a sq. ft., I'm giving it away already I thought.


A half penny per square foot for what?............per push??


----------



## snocrete

that does seem big....my friend that was fighting with USM over the walmart he was doing, just recently he re-measured it and it was 12 acres. The other one which is a little smaller was 10. Anyway, I have been watching these threads and I hope people arent signing these contracts. My friend has been so messed up over this because he is in the same boat as some others out there......He is not signing, and I agreed with him on this. This sucks because I have subbed a SS w/10ft pusher to my friend on this account for the last 3 yrs.....now I am hoping that one particular account that I bid on, who hasn't signed a contract yet:realmad:, goes with me and I could justify switching up where my pushers are this year.... otherwise I will have a brand new SS w/8ft pusher sitting at my shop. I guess I wont have to worry about backup equipment ........I hate USM


----------



## Xforce 1

cretebaby;855484 said:


> A half penny per square foot for what?............per push??


No, seasonal. They make you bid per push and then when you get done, they tell you the seasonal is the only one that counts. They go off the avg. year which is only 15" here but still. If it goes over by 10% it don't matter, if it goes over 20% they pay an extra 1%. Their pay only increase's by 1% per 10% after that.:realmad:


----------



## cretebaby

Xforce 1;855526 said:


> No, seasonal. They make you bid per push and then when you get done, they tell you the seasonal is the only one that counts. They go off the avg. year which is only 15" here but still. If it goes over by 10% it don't matter, if it goes over 20% they pay an extra 1%. Their pay only increase's by 1% per 10% after that.:realmad:


I am hoping you mean 5 cents per square foot.


----------



## cretebaby

grf_1000;855463 said:


> the wally world with the chain stores here is over 30 acres. its all in one big parking lot. with lowes at the other end its a 1/2 mile long lot.


Is WalMart responsible for just their share of the lot, if that?


----------



## Xforce 1

cretebaby;855543 said:


> I am hoping you mean 5 cents per square foot.


Nope, half a cent and they say I have to come down 50% or I won't get it. They said verbally over the phone act as if I had 10 events and if you break it down, it's half a cent.:realmad:


----------



## snocrete

Xforce 1;855526 said:


> No, seasonal. They make you bid per push and then when you get done, they tell you the seasonal is the only one that counts. They go off the avg. year which is only 15" here but still. If it goes over by 10% it don't matter, if it goes over 20% they pay an extra 1%. Their pay only increase's by 1% per 10% after that.:realmad:


the way that the contract read that I saw states - they will not adjust the seasonal pay if it is with in 10% above or below the average (you eat or profit the 10% difference).....now once you hit 11%, that is adjusted accordingly to whether its in their favor or yours....that goes all the way to 20%. After 20% you are on your own. Obviously on an extremely (highly unlikely) light winter that you get 79% or less of the average snow fall you would make out..this is where I think they would get dirty on someone, finding a way to not pay you in full. Either way it does not matter because its all the other BS that is crazy (liability all on sub), one little complaint or mistake with billing and they hold your pay/not pay you at all!!!etc etc etc


----------



## snocrete

Xforce 1;855568 said:


> they say I have to come down 50% or I won't get it. :


I think they tell everybody that no matter what the price is, even if there is no other bidder


----------



## Xforce 1

snocrete;855576 said:


> the way that the contract read that I saw states - they will not adjust the seasonal pay if it is with in 10% above or below the average (you eat or profit the 10% difference).....now once you hit 11%, that is adjusted accordingly to whether its in their favor or yours....that goes all the way to 20%. After 20% you are on your own. Obviously on an extremely (highly unlikely) light winter that you get 79% or less of the average snow fall you would make out..this is where I think they would get dirty on someone, finding a way to not pay you in full. Either way it does not matter because its all the other BS that is crazy (liability all on sub), one little complaint or mistake with billing and they hold your pay/not pay you at all!!!etc etc etc


That's right, 18 pages telling you how they don't have to pay you.


----------



## cretebaby

Xforce 1;855568 said:


> Nope, half a cent and they say I have to come down 50% or I won't get it. They said verbally over the phone act as if I had 10 events and if you break it down, it's half a cent.:realmad:


LOL I think you got your decimal points confused.

A half cent per square foot equals $218 per acre............for the season. :laughing:


----------



## Cover Guy

Walmart And USM Suck


----------



## Grampa Plow

So why not just ignore Wally World, plow some other lots and get what you need to have and laff at the guy who submits to the USM terms. I'd laff all the way to the bank. Why work for nothing AND take a chance that you'll have to fight to get paid...unless you wanted to try for a class action suit against USM?? EVERYONE here would LOVE to see that!


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare

I got this via Email at 7:30 am this morning (SUNDAY) 
I was kinda pissed when i got woke up to my Blackberry ringing cuz i had an Email at 7:30 on a sunday morning!

Heres what I got:



Some one wearing a tie has heard my plea and changed the following locations in MO to EVENT bid instead of seasonal.


If you have previously submitted event bids for these locations I should still have them and will be entering them into the system, if you have not entered EVENT bids, or if you would like to for these locations please feel free to do so. Be sure to return a signed EVENT SPEC with your bids! 
Please note that with event pricing ICE REMOVAL is paid PER Application and snow pushes are listed per aggregate precipitation in one event time window, to be broken by 5 hours of non-precipitation. 
Example:: snow 2", one hour break, snow 2", three hour break, snow 1", six hour break, snow 3", one hour break, snow 1" = total of 2 events (event 1 @ 5", six hour break, and event 2 @ 4" ).
All events and applications will be per EVENT specs. 
If you have any questions please give me a call.


----------



## snowprice

We told usm 2 weeks ago we could plow 4 sites for them from 165,000 - 250,000 square feet per site for $75,000 each they offered $18,000 each stood my ground have not heard back from them since northwest side of chicago


----------



## 4700dan

Stand together and hold your ground why should they get rich doing nothing! United we Stand Divided we Fall!ussmileyflag


----------



## snowprice

Some one will be plowing the walmarts but they wont be making any money i do not mind usm making something 10 maybe 15 %

but giving our work away to walmart is not good for any of us.


----------



## grf_1000

cretebaby;855547 said:


> Is WalMart responsible for just their share of the lot, if that?


yes they take care of the whole lot then back charge the other stores for their portion


----------



## fourthcoastcont

Walmart took back 75% of the NY stores from USM as of 11/5 so I was told by my USM rep. glad we didnt hurry to sign with them


----------



## 4700dan

I kind of figured that WalMart might wise up and know that this is not going to work out, if this is true then rack one up for us contractors:salute:


----------



## Xforce 1

Just got a call from USM. A few places in Missouri they want per event bids. One of them places I have done for the past 6 years. For a 400,000 sq.ft. lot, they will only give 500.00 for a 1.5" to 3" snow in increments of 500.00 per 3" after that. SERIOUSLY????????????? How do they find people for this?:realmad:


----------



## REAPER

Xforce 1;859205 said:


> Just got a call from USM. A few places in Missouri they want per event bids. One of them places I have done for the past 6 years. For a 400,000 sq.ft. lot, they will only give 500.00 for a 1.5" to 3" snow in increments of 500.00 per 3" after that. SERIOUSLY????????????? How do they find people for this?:realmad:


I'm not sure you could get a loader to show up for under $500.

If any place in the snow belts get a heavy winter I hope someone here will be posting pictures of the lots after they have their own employees out there with shovels.


----------



## Grampa Plow

Not too many contactors have the equipment to clear a lot the size of most WalMarts. Just keep saying no and when the snow flys and no one is signed up, give them a price 20% higher than your previous one and tell them you can be there in a 1/2 hour!!


----------



## Xforce 1

grampa plow;859319 said:


> not too many contactors have the equipment to clear a lot the size of most walmarts. Just keep saying no and when the snow flys and no one is signed up, give them a price 20% higher than your previous one and tell them you can be there in a 1/2 hour!!


with you there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4700dan

You will need to raise your price 25% because of the 20% they are taking off ofthe top when you place a bid, and the 4% the deduct from your invoice once you reach over $10K in a 12 month period.payup


----------



## Grampa Plow

HA.....if they called me the night before the first snow fall due to them not having someone signed up, I'd tell them that I'll send THEM one of my contracts and when they return it I'll be ready to go. NOBODY is going to deduct for this or deduct for that on a job that I do. Anybody that does has got a few screws loose.


----------



## salt guy

i am in the cincinnat market and usm is doing everything around here. one of the store managers told me if i showup first and start plowing than he will pay me. i am a large company and i will not work for any national company with no equipment


----------



## zackman

Well we received a call today wanted to know why we did not summit the bid yet. ( hubby just received this one on Tue) In Aug we were contacted also to bid, but it was from a different company( come to find out that company never even had the contract) Now on this Tues USM calls and asked us to bid on two of them....Well he called today and hubby told him we are passing on this, and he said are you sure! He said we currently have no one bidding on this walmart and one more about 25 min away..... I have read the whole contract and with reading all the forums we are staying away... Maybe next year USM will be out of this and we will get another chance to bid on a walmart..

Hey how come I cannot get and smiles ??


----------



## buckwheat_la

zackman;860519 said:


> Well we received a call today wanted to know why we did not summit the bid yet. ( hubby just received this one on Tue) In Aug we were contacted also to bid, but it was from a different company( come to find out that company never even had the contract) Now on this Tues USM calls and asked us to bid on two of them....Well he called today and hubby told him we are passing on this, and he said are you sure! He said we currently have no one bidding on this walmart and one more about 25 min away..... I have read the whole contract and with reading all the forums we are staying away... Maybe next year USM will be out of this and we will get another chance to bid on a walmart..
> 
> Hey how come I cannot get and smiles ??


just a suggestion, but i would take this oppurtunity to go around to the local walmarts and explain to them the situation, and make mention that you would be happy to plow their lots, just not for USM, having read the other threads i get the impression that if a manager is happy with the local arrangement they are able to keep it.


----------



## 4700dan

If you want smiles you need to click on advance reply, :waving:for the WalMart managers NO they can not get a contractor to do the plowing they are out of making that call :realmad: it is up to USM but if everyone sticks together then USM will be out.:waving: They have already lost 75 stores in NY if you want to plow for free and make USM richer for all your efforts then by all means plow for them payup


----------



## Scott's

A guy I know says he had a 3 year contract with our walmart and he is and will be plowing under that contract for 2 more years.


----------



## 4700dan

That holds true for the contractors that "HAVE" a written contract with WalMart if you do not then you are out, or sign your money away to USM


----------



## Scott's

4700dan;860816 said:


> That holds true for the contractors that "HAVE" a written contract with WalMart if you do not then you are out, or sign your money away to USM


I guess he should have it good as I dont see USM having Walmart in 2 years.


----------



## hotshot4819

haha, my usm lady, sent me a contract for 28 k for a 420k sqft lot. i told her no thanks and good luck.
she calls me back the next day, i said, i wouldnt touch it for less then 45 k. she says i will check with my manager, she calls and says, you are the cheapest so far, would you like to sign...
I told her i would get back to her... im gonna call her and tell her i will need to be more in the 50 range, and i will commit. 
see what she says about that lol


----------



## 4700dan

They are going to get contractors to sign soon and they may take your bid, because they know in the end they will nickle and dime you to death for repairs or discounts to make up for what they lost for you not signing the contract at the cheaper rate, you watch!


----------



## kickin'a

Item #2 of the contract," you will assume non payment for any reason" 
Go ahead and sign then reply next yr at this time and see if USM bankrupted your company. USM


----------



## Cover Guy

*USM Prices*

I Have A Buddy I Plow For That Has Had 3 Walmarts That We Have Plowed Sense They Opened All Around 500,000 Sq Ft USM Offered Him $750 Per Push Per Store I Don't now how they thank any one could Evan try to do a store for that. At Least he lined up Other work probable wont be doing walmart this year. I suppose some low ball er will try to do it and fail USM needs to go away they are terrible for the snow industry


----------



## 4700dan

USM is raising their rates because no one is signing the contracts, believe me who ever signs you will eventually get the shaft because like kickin'a said if USM or WalMart were to go bankrupt say bye bye to all your hard work and money, USM will walk away from this project making money, that you can take to bank.


----------



## Cover Guy

Myself and every one that plows for my buddy have said we would rather stay home in bed then go work and he not be able to pay us USM isn't any better than a old sleazy used car salesman I Hope Usm Reads This


----------



## 4700dan

If USM does read this thread they will more than likely say "F" them contractors, we are the biggest and we will tell them what to do, where to do it, and how much they make because they think they are better than "GOD" :laughing:  USM


----------



## Italiano67

I suppose they have raised some of their rates from extremely low to just very very low. Anyone that signs on with them better have their head examined.


----------



## Xforce 1

4700dan;862076 said:


> If USM does read this thread they will more than likely say "F" them contractors, we are the biggest and we will tell them what to do, where to do it, and how much they make because they think they are better than "GOD" :laughing:  USM


The Wal-Mart I take care of is in an amish town so it has to have more "attention" if you will. Priority is the "hitching post". We have to run if it even hints inclimate weather. This is what Wal-Mart has wanted for the 6 years I have serviced them. It is a Supercenter by the way. I brought this to USM's attention and they said that, "Wal-Mart is no longer your boss, we are. You do what we say, not them any longer." Needless to say I'm accepting more contracts.:realmad:


----------



## JKMATHIEU

It doesn't matter what USM makes for the rates...They could sign a contract with you for $40k per month to do one Walmart and YOU WILL STILL GET SCREWED!!!!


----------



## snocrete

4700dan;862028 said:


> USM will walk away from this project making money, that you can take to bank.


Not if people dont sign they wont......................I know the big one here, noone will sign.........and the guy that has been doing it, is being pestered by them to do it for the per event price structure, instead of seasonal....needless to say he wont sign on with them. He has been talking directly with the manager in hopes that he (the manager) regains the authority to hire his own contractor, being that USM cant get it done.


----------



## Superior L & L

In our area a contractor still doesnt know if he does or doesnt have his walmarts. Middle of november and it hasnt been decided


----------



## 4700dan

USM :laughing: My WalMarts still have us , and I feel that this USM :laughing: deal will fail just look at the New York WalMart took that states locations back because USM has failed to sign contractors in that state Those contractors stick together and should be something all contractors should look at. Lets all shoot them down.


----------



## JKMATHIEU

I hope they shrivel up and die on the vine!!!


----------



## 4700dan

We have to all stick together, this in return will stick it to usm, THEN WE WILL BE :laughing: IN THE END AS WE SHOULD.


----------



## Scott's

4700dan;860816 said:


> That holds true for the contractors that "HAVE" a written contract with WalMart if you do not then you are out, or sign your money away to USM


Not sure what happened but my buddy just found out he no longer has the Walmart he thought he had. Im glad Im not in the bidding of Walmarts just watching a friend of mine deal with his. That would really suck thinking you have a huge account that you have had then get a call and say you are out.

The 1st snow is going to be something to watch the new guy plow Walmart. I plow everything around this walmart so Ill get a great view of what kinda work he will do .


----------



## andersonbldrs

*Usm*

Just got call from usm again..............Told them that they were crazy on there numbers wanting to only pay approx 20% of what the job was worth. Gave him my numbers and he said they were at under half that. I said yep probably. Thats why you are up my azz calling me every day. And you still don't have anyone signed. Nov 16 NORTH MICH comon we could see a foot this after noon! Its not like you just jump in the truck and go do WALMART! what a bunch of idiots! I wouldnt sign with these jokers even if they call tommorrow and say ok to MY numbers. Because they are going to get canned by walmart. And guess what, That constitutes a reason not to pay me. No thanks.


----------



## xtreem3d

was wondering if you could get snow today, are you just not booked full that you could still take on a walmart...just asking because i would think you guys might have full schedules being this late in the year


----------



## SteveR

Scott's;863121 said:


> Not sure what happened but my buddy just found out he no longer has the Walmart he thought he had. Im glad Im not in the bidding of Walmarts just watching a friend of mine deal with his. That would really suck thinking you have a huge account that you have had then get a call and say you are out.
> 
> The 1st snow is going to be something to watch the new guy plow Walmart. I plow everything around this walmart so Ill get a great view of what kinda work he will do .


His local manager didnt stand up for him


----------



## 4700dan

Usually everyone is booked by now but, for some reason this year we still have contracts out. Our company VP looked over the contract for USM :laughing: and he is an attorney, said this at our board meeting: The wording in the contract for no payment if either WalMart or USM where to collaps the contractor will NOT be paid nor can the contractor go after these companies for the money, he said it means that there is nothing stopping USM :laughing: from collecting all "OUR" money for 2 months and when they have to pay out for the first time there is nothing stopping them from filing bankrupcy and taking your money and once again open up under a different name. That means you could plow for USM :laughing: for the entire winter before you get your first check and then when the season is done after calling them for money you find out they closed up and you are "F"


----------



## snowbrothers101

I think you have cause to not work for USM. However, USM is a $450 million company owned by a $2.8 billion dollar company. They may nickel and dime you to death but they won't be closing up shop halfway through the season and reopening under a different name to keep your money. One thing USM is not is a fly by night operation. They are here for the longhaul and their motto is to simply wear down the local vendor.


----------



## charlefoxtrtot

*Wtf*

The only reason USM is the $$$ making company they are is because contractors keep working for them. If we stick together and no body works for them, then they fail and the independent contractors win. Think about it...


----------



## 4700dan

STAND UP AND ALL FIGHT TOGETHER!  :realmad:  ussmileyflag


----------



## Xforce 1

4700dan;863370 said:


> STAND UP AND ALL FIGHT TOGETHER!  :realmad:  ussmileyflag


AMEN to that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm dealing directly with the manager and he is doing all he can to get the store back! He's not a happy camper!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ngm50

Just joined this site after being notified by our local Wal-Mart that USM is in control....we were not notified of anything until November, of course, way after we purchased our salt for the season. WE ARE NOT SIGNING USM's CONTRACT!! It's a big loss but even bigger to sign their contract.

We are going to just have pity on the poor soul who gets involved with USM/Wal-Mart and plows our local store.


----------



## ngm50

Ironic, a couple of hours after I make my post, we received a call from our local Wal-Mart and we will be plowing their snow under our exisiting "Master Services Agreement" with Wal-Mart. Everything will stay the same.

Seems USM was told by corporate Wal-Mart to leave our store alone. 

Thank you Lord!


----------



## buckwheat_la

ngm50;866091 said:


> Ironic, a couple of hours after I make my post, we received a call from our local Wal-Mart and we will be plowing their snow under our exisiting "Master Services Agreement" with Wal-Mart. Everything will stay the same.
> 
> Seems USM was told by corporate Wal-Mart to leave our store alone.
> 
> Thank you Lord!


good job, glad to hear it


----------



## tman3007

*good for you guys*

Glad to hear you got to keep your store ngm50! There are a lot of stores going "back to" the original contract through Walmart and being pulled from USM. We were told that we have our store for the remainder of the season too. My buddy who "had" six Walmarts got two of his back and he didn't even have up to date contracts with them.

It's basically a crapshoot on a lot of these stores. I believe that USM will probably gain a foothold on more stores next season simply because they'll have more time to sign up some companies that just don't know any better.

Not sure what next season will bring for many of us who have our stores for this season. We bill "per event" so we're praying for a huge season this year and are just trying to put as much money away as possible in preparation for whatever next year may bring.

Good luck to all.

Todd


----------



## 4700dan

The only contractors that will sign on with  USM will be the IDIOTS that 1) do not know how to run a buisness, 2) the ones that got so far into debt need the money to keep the bank off of them irregardless if they have any money in the end, and 3) the snow plower that looks at us professionals and thinks, WOW they have alot of equipment so they must make alot of money plowing snow I will do the WalMart for beer money and be richer than GOD :laughing:


----------



## Grampa Plow

If any of you think that USM doesn't sit tight with Wallyworld think again. It's the managers that make the diff. Wallyworld got so big because they do THE EXACT SAME THING to their vendors as USM does. Strong arm them into reducing their prices...if you want us (the worlds biggest retailer) to sell your product, we need to have a better price than anyone.

The smart buyer DOES NOT buy TV's, Stereos, or other electronis at Wallyworld since the people that sell to them cut every corner possible to drop the price so Wallyworld will take them on. Ask just about any repairman who's been in business for awhile. The SONY or whatever sold at Wallyworld is NOT the same one sold at all other retailers. They are forced to cut their quality to make sure that they make the profit required by their business...ie...Sony and other vendors cut corners and while you, the buyer, may pay less, you also get a lesser quality product!


----------



## Italiano67

Well someone must be dumb enough to sign up with the stores around here. Havent heard much lately so they must have found some uneducated fly by nights to take them on.


----------



## grf_1000

no usm here. the same guys are plowing that have had it for the last 15 years


----------



## fourthcoastcont

no one here seems to know! USM said they didn't have are store the manager is still not sure................. we'll know when it snows i guess


----------



## wmik55

have heard that USM has told some stores who their vendor is,only problem is the vendors have not signed on. they are suprised to hear the news. got to believe USM is trying to buy some extra time. first snow will tell the tale of how successful they are. seems like most guys around here will not sign their contract


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Grampa Plow;866510 said:


> If any of you think that USM doesn't sit tight with Wallyworld think again. It's the managers that make the diff. Wallyworld got so big because they do THE EXACT SAME THING to their vendors as USM does. Strong arm them into reducing their prices...if you want us (the worlds biggest retailer) to sell your product, we need to have a better price than anyone.
> 
> The smart buyer DOES NOT buy TV's, Stereos, or other electronis at Wallyworld since the people that sell to them cut every corner possible to drop the price so Wallyworld will take them on. Ask just about any repairman who's been in business for awhile. The SONY or whatever sold at Wallyworld is NOT the same one sold at all other retailers. They are forced to cut their quality to make sure that they make the profit required by their business...ie...Sony and other vendors cut corners and while you, the buyer, may pay less, you also get a lesser quality product!


Whaaaaat? Say it isn't so.

Great points, same that others (ahem) have made in these threads in the past.


----------



## 4700dan

Here is a new one for all of you.  USM I think is pissed contractors are not signing because the stores we take care of called me about 2 hours ago and asked me why we signed with  USM because they called the stores and said we were there snow plowers for this season, the funny thing is we have not even heard or seen from USM at all for any stores and I said this to my WalMart contacts. I think they are either buying time or if they can not get the original contractor to sign to their rediculous contract then they will try to make a bad name for the contractor with WalMart hoping to hurt there relationship.:laughing:


----------



## MiE4eVer1

*Your right!*



charlefoxtrtot;863320 said:


> The only reason USM is the $$$ making company they are is because contractors keep working for them. If we stick together and no body works for them, then they fail and the independent contractors win. Think about it...


Your absolutely right! We all need to stick together regarding USM. If we could all stop working for them and make a stand we will prevail!


----------



## redman6565

good luck getting everyone to follow through with that though...some people are desperate enough to take USM crappy deals


----------



## buckwheat_la

and next year they well be out of buisness when USM screws them


----------



## wmik55

only a desperate contractor will sign the USM contract. thing is he doesnt have anything to lose,thats why he is desperate. economy the way it is for many this is their last gasp to keep their business going. the guys that made it through this year in ok shape cannot afford to sign. that contract could put them out of business quicker than the economy being weak.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

4700dan;867849 said:


> Here is a new one for all of you.  USM I think is pissed contractors are not signing because the stores we take care of called me about 2 hours ago and asked me why we signed with  USM because they called the stores and said we were there snow plowers for this season, the funny thing is we have not even heard or seen from USM at all for any stores and I said this to my WalMart contacts. I think they are either buying time or if they can not get the original contractor to sign to their rediculous contract then they will try to make a bad name for the contractor with WalMart hoping to hurt there relationship.:laughing:


I think they must be doing that all over. I was talking to the manager of the local Wal Mart. I worked for the guy who had the contract last year so he knows me.

He asked me if we were all ready for winter, I said I'm not working with Greg this year because he didn't get your business because he'd lose money with what they were offering. He said, That's Strange, I got a email from the property management company saying he was doing it. Don't know who the property management company was though.

Gave him my card and told him to call me if he gets in a Jam.... Guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## lbfmd

you know USM's parent company is projecting a loss of $168 million this year even after everyone they have screwed everyone. At some point the main company which had a profit of 123 million last fiscal year after taking into account USM they lost 50 million. there projecting LOSS OF 168 MIL THIS YEAR. If they lose Wally world there would be serious reprecussions thats why there being so desperate they get wally world thats a couple hundred million in cash flow . Eventually someone at corporate will have to wake up and see that USM isnt worth the money and pull the plug, maybe this Wally world thing will do it, i dont know, but if i had a division that did nothing but chew up my profit for 2-3 years there would be some serious decisions being made.


----------



## lbfmd

oh and to top it off this will piss the majority of us off, if we needed a loan for our business we could never get it from our county, but USM with there great biz plan, got 1.9 million from the county as a "grant" for free basically to redo there offices. I love the fact that we as tax payers just gave another 2 million to a company who trys to screw us out of our money every chance they get.

Just some food for thought.


----------



## ngm50

Thanks for the thanks BUCKWHEAT and TMAN3007! We were lucky enough to hold onto our Wal-Mart this year. I doubt we will have it next year. Say la ve. Our golden goose egg has hatched!


----------



## buckwheat_la

:waving:hey no problem, always glad to hear when my ramblings on here help someone out.


----------



## fourthcoastcont

USM screwed us and lead us along then gave it to the old contractor walmart fired last year. Hope everything is true and he doesn't get payed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------

